# Brown Leghorn Cockerel/Rooster



## farmersteve (May 14, 2014)

Hello, I have a Brown Leghorn cockerel that is now only 4 weeks old. How long does it take before he will have his adult plumage?


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

I believe about 3 or 4 months.


----------



## farmersteve (May 14, 2014)

Thank you. Hard to believe this little rascal is going to sport that beautiful plumage someday.


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

I got me a little brown leg horn from Cackle my husband loves them after he saw a photo of one. So got it for him. However he will have to put it in with my Delawares, they are the only hens with no rooster now.


----------

